
Using Real Data to Find the Next Big Cryptocurrency - coinshakedown
https://medium.com/@CoinPackets/using-real-data-to-find-the-next-big-cryptocurrency-4037e40655ec
======
ldiego83
Cool site! I was secretly using this for like a month.. shhh. I noticed how
poorly certain coins were doing with development so I got out of those
positions and I am very thankful as those coins dropped in value by more than
60%! I may be using it in a weird way but I really have been looking for
something like this that will help give me an edge over other without having
to search everything myself. Good job with this wonderful site and looking
forward to more scoring categories :)

------
ivymo
Pretty interesting! Have you heard of any critiques of your method? And if so,
what was it and how are you addressing the concern?

------
maxfish124
I will definitely be using this in the future to buy crypto. Keep it up guys

------
dipset86
nice site, surprised I missed this. When exactly are you adding the security
scores?

~~~
coinshakedown
Its looking more like end of August right now but not set in stone. Thanks for
your feedback an glad you like the site!

